# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Cili ëshë dallimi në mes Shiitëve dhe Sunitëve?

## blendaa

Për shkak se sektet fetare kanë shkaktuar përqarje në botën arabe, desha t'a di cili është dallimi thelbësorë në mes të sektit fetar  shiit dhe ati sunit?

----------


## ILyrium

Un do ti permend disa nga dallimet me at qe kam lexuar.
Shiitet bazen apo fillet e ketij sekti jan nga nje njeri i cili jetoi ne kohen e sahabëve i cili quhej Abdullah Iben Sebe, ky filloi me lavderimin e tepert ndaj Aliut r.a , shkoi aq larg sa qe e mveshi me tipare hyjnore duke pretenduar se ai eshte i pagabushem, dhe konsideroi se pas Pejgamberit a.s, udh'heqja e shtetit ISLAM i takone Aliut r.a.
Pastaj keta urrejn me mish e me shpirt 3 udh'heqsit e shtetit ISLAM pas Pejgamberit a.s : Ebu Bekrin(r.a), Omerin(r.a), Othmanin(r.a), ku dy prej tyre (Omerin dhe Othmanin) i mbyten. Dhe thon se Muhammedi a.s ka ber gabim qe eshte shoqeruar me keta.
Keta (shiitët) pretendojn se Kur'ani eshte i mangët, e shum e shum genjeshtra tjera.
Dijetaret e medhenj siq jan Ebu Hanife, Imam Shafiu, Maliku etc i quajn shiitet genjeshtar. Ebu Hanife per shiitet ka thene : Çdo kush qe dyshon se a jan shiitet pabesimtar apo jo, ai vet ka bere kufër (mosbesim)

Keto ishin ne pika te shkurtra

----------


## Acid_Burn

> Ebu Hanife per shiitet ka thene : Çdo kush qe dyshon se a jan shiitet pabesimtar apo jo, ai vet ka bere kufër (mosbesim)


Ku e ka thene Ebu Hanifja kete? Pse e keni manine e te quajturit "qafir" menjehere? Shi'itet nuk jane te gjithe njesoj, kane edhe ata ndarjet e tyre.  Une njoh burra te medhenj te ummetit Islam qe kane bere cmos te unifikojne Sunite dhe Shi'itet me njeri - tjetrin. 

Dallimi me i madh i Shi'iteve dhe Sunive eshte fakti qe Shi'itet kane prijes IMAM sot e kesaj dite e ne SUNITE nuk kemi Khalife.

----------


## rapsod

Mund te ndodh tek disa qe, kontradikta mes sunniteve dhe shiiteve eshte kontraktual dhe radikal i perhershem nuk mundet sherimi deri ne diten e gjykimit. Por une mendoj se ndryshimi, ne rradhe te pare, eshte vetem ai politik qe i ka distancuar koha, gjithashtu ka humbur edhe justifikimi por edhe deshira e mire sot e kesaj dite pas shume ndodhive qe kane ngjare ne rrjedhen e jetes se muslimaneve. Nuk ka mbetur ne kete kontradikte vetem se disa mbeturina dhe ndasi te thjeshta te cilat nuk perbejne nje "lende" serioze per kontradikten fale dialogut mes muslimaneve, e nese duhet te shpetojme prej ketyre mbeturinave te historise, eshte e nevojshme raporti i ketyre ndryshimeve me mjete te shumta te cilat distilojne tek ne jeten e perditshme dhe me te cilat eshte e domosdoshme te punojme rregullisht per te perfunduar prej atyre mbeturinave te ngelura pas, per shkak te ndertimit te unifikimit islam.
Ndasia sektare mes shiiteve dhe sunniteve nuk ka qene ndasia e vetme ne historine islame dhe ne realitetin tone kontemporan, kane e dhe jane edhe sot ndasi brenda per brenda cdo sekti, ne brendesi te shiiteve dhe sunniteve, shtuar kjo edhe ndasive te nacionalizmit, tribalizmit, klasike dhe partiake, te cilat shperthyen gjat historise dhe shperthejne gjithashtu here pas here. Duke u perpjekur te themi se ndasia shiito-sunnit rikthehet ne nje shkalle te madhe perpara ketyre ndasive, qe ne te vertete nuk gjindet ndasi serioze mes dy sekteve ne histori.
Perpara se te vazhdojme, eshte e nevojshme te percaktojme termat "shiizem" dhe "sunnizem" per te percaktuar faktoret e ndasise mes tyre tuke pasur parasysh filtrimin e kesaj ndasie dhe likujdimin e mbeturinave te saj. Eshte e sigurte se domethenia e thjeshte, evidente dhe e plote e termit "*sunneh*" (sunnizem) eshte "*ndjekja e sunnetit te Profetit tone te madh Muhamedit s.a.v.s.*", e cila nuk mund te kundershtoje ndjekjen e Ehli Bejtit ne te cilen permbahen edhe Sunnitet, bazuar ne kete marrdhenia eshte reciproke.
Ka kaluar shume kohe prej ati fillimi para se te formoheshin sektet, ku askush nuk ndjente ndryshim apo kontradikte mes dy koncepteve. Ndoshta ndjekesit (shiitet) e Imam Aliut r.a. formalizuarn (Ehili Sunnetin dhe xhematin ) ne perballjen me Harixhitet, por dy termat "shiizem" dhe "sunnizem" u ndane me pas per te formalizuar dy simbole te dy sekteve apo te shume sekteve. Perpara se te stacionohen te dyja termat sic jane ne mendjet tona sot, "Sunnizmi" i ndodhur ne shek. II te hixhretit (hadithi profetik) ne perputhje me ate qe termologjizuan "ehli hadithi" me "Risi" (bid'ah) dhe predominuan ne shk. III hixhri ne perballje me "mu'tezilet" dhe "hanefite", aso kohe imame te "ehli sunnetit", ose "ehli hadithit", i konsideronin imamet e "ehli bejtit" imame te ehli sunnetit gjithashtu. Ehli Sunneti nuk mori rangun e tij te gjere ne te cilen permblidhen kater shkollat (hanefite, malikite, shafite dhe hanbelite) vetem se ne shek. V hixhri edhe pse vazhdimesise se konfliktit dhe rivalitetit mes vet shkollave sunnite per nje kohe te gjate.
Hanbelite ose "ehli hadithi" mbeten duke dyshuar ne sunnizmin e hanefive, esh'ariteve dhe maturiditeve (te cilet perbejne shumicen e muslimaneve sunnite) deri me sot dhe nuk i njohin ata vetem se ne domethenie te pergjithshme ne perballje me shiitet dhe ne kryesisht ne disa kritere.
Dhe pasi "shiitet" perfaqesojne mbeshtetesit, dashamiresit, ndjekesit dhe ushtaret e imam Aliut ne ditet e sundimit te tij, te cilet perbenin shumicen e muslimaneve, kontraktuan konceptin e emrit me kohen deri ne rrethet me te ngushta e me te ngushta, konsideruan "shiit" ke do qe thote per avantazhet ose superioritetin e Imam Aliut ndaj te tjereve prej sahabeve, ose kush pretendon per te drejten hyjnore te tij ne Hilafet, ashtu sic konsederohet shiit (ose Rafidij - refuzues) kush kritikon Mu'awijeh ibn Ebi Sufjan dhe Uthman Ibn Affan apo nje prej sahabeve, keshtu dolen shume prej ehli sunnetit prej Sunnizmit per te hyren ne rrethin e "shiizmit" per shkak te perzjerjes dhe ngaterreses se shume njerezve dhe vecanerisht shehrlereve te Ehli Hadithit te cilet bashkonin mes sunnizmit dhe shiizmit ne shume pika te perbashketa. 
Ndoshta emri "shiit" thuhet sot per kedo qe pretendon teorine e "imametit hyjnor" te ehli bejtit sic jane "Ithnejasheritet" dhe "Ismailitet", ndoshta perfshihen edhe "Zejditet" te cilet pretendojne per rrjedhen e imametit tek tribute e imam Aliut, Hasanit dhe Husejnit. Perndryshe termi Sunnizem thuhet per kedo qe pretendon per legjitimitetin e zgjedhjes se Ebu Bekrit ne baze te Keshillit (shura) dhe "beses se pergjithshme" (sot vota) tek muslimanet.
Nuk ka qene kjo ndasi teorike historike te formalizoje particitete te ndara mes muslimaneve nese nuk do kish ekzistuar klima e pershtatshme dhe perqindja e larte e injorances, fanatizmit, tafmase, hallakatjes, carjes sociale dhe vulgarizmit moral dhe fetar, prishja e institucioneve konstitucionale dhe atmosferes demokratike e cila organizon operacionin e konfliktit ndaj pushtetit ne menyre paqesore dhe kryen nje proces pa shperthimin e problemeve. Ndoshta fitneja (crregullimi) e madhe e cila shpertheu ne gjeneraten e pare, gjenerata e sahabeve fisnike, perben nje argument te qarte per ekzistencen e asaj atmosfere qe ndihmoi per ndezjen e ndasive, te cilat ndodhen perpara formimit te sekteve prej shiiteve dhe sunniteve. Nese do te ishte desturi i qarte qe organizon reciprocitetin e pushtetit dhe vendos kanalet legjitime te opozitimit nuk do te ekstremizohej operacioni kundershtues ndaj politikes se Osmanit deri ne kaos qe coi deri ne vrasjet e sahabeve dhe teptisjen e luftrave te njepasnjeshme mes te medhenjve sahabe r.a. gjithashtu nuk do te kishte ndasi sektare te cilat sektoruan prej ketij kaosi per te vazhduar gjate, ose te shpertheje gjak ne kaoset kronike, te dhimbshme dhe te vajtueshme.
Se fundmi,.....ndasia sektare mes shiiteve dhe sunniteve nese permban ne perhapjen e saj cdo lloj kuptimi, ska dyshim se shtresa e thjeshte e muslimane prej te dyja sekteve sot nuk dine per te as edhe nje kuptim a domethenie, eshte koha te varroset perfundimisht ne varrezat e historise.
Ne realitet nuk ekziston sot sekt shiit apo sunnit komplet apo dokument zyrtar per cdo njerin sekt, vetem se sektet jane te prirura per shtojca dhe metesi e per mendime individuale, nuk ekziston dikush i prodispozuar te ndertoje te gjitha mendimet qe i shkruajten burrat e pare me shumce ne kapituj te ndryshem te besimit, fik'hut dhe historise, vetem se eshte i lire ne qartesine e asaj qe ben ixhtihade (perpjekje per mendim individual), botimin e nje skripti te vecante per te, ndoshta nuk munt te jete ne perputhshmeri me asnje skript tjeter, sepse njeriu musliman obligohet me Doktrinen Islame te paraqitur ne Kur'an. Keshtu qe eshte e papranueshme formulimi i nje tabloje teresore rreth sekteve apo shkollave dhe aplikimeve te tyre per cdo njeri, por duhet njohja e mendimit te cdo personi ne tablone e ngushte te tij. Vecanerisht, komunitetet dhe shoqerite perparojne dhe ndryshojne e nuk ngelen ne nje gjendje te vetme.
Pergjithesisht, s'ka dyshim se feja islame ka dispozita te cilat nuk lejohet t'i kundershtosh, mendimet individuale te ndertuara mbi bazen e nje teorie eshte e papranueshme te jene shkak per percarjen e Ymetit, por thirres dhe ftues te dialogut dhe debatit. Ndasia mes shiiteve dhe sunniteve nuk sillet rreth fundamenteve substantive, por ato lidhen me ceshtje dhe kauza te ixhtihadit (perpjekje te mendimit individual) te ndritura ne baza te argumentit paragjykues, pandehes dhe hamendesimit.


vazhdon.......................................

----------


## hubejb

I vetmi problem qe ekziston te shiitet dhe i cili eshte pengese per bashkepunim te ndersjellte eshte TUKJA (TEKIJE). Edhe me shum eshte problem kjo se kete ata e kane si baze te islamit siqe i kane sunnit namazin dhe zekatin.

----------


## rapsod

> I vetmi problem qe ekziston te shiitet dhe i cili eshte pengese per bashkepunim te ndersjellte eshte TUKJA (TEKIJE). Edhe me shum eshte problem kjo se kete ata e kane si baze te islamit siqe i kane sunnit namazin dhe zekatin.


Nuk e kuptoj se cfare do te thuash ti me Tukjeh, e kam degjuar shpesh qe aludohet per nje term te tille qe do te thote nje lloj hipokrizie ndaj sunnitit, por kjo ngelet hipoteze perderisa nuk ka te shkruar apo te deklaruar dhe nese nisemi nga nje hipoteze, qe nuk eshte ne natyren islame, kjo eshte ne dem te hipotezuesit dhe nuk i sherben askujt.

----------


## rapsod

*Vazhdimi i shkrimit*


Krijimi i nje tabloje tjeter, pamvaresisht sunnite apo shiite, kompleton ndonje here ne atmosferen e konflikteve politike dhe antagonizmit fanatik personal, qe shtyjne drejt kahjes se dallimit apo zgjedhjes se gjymtimit dhe shformimit te te tjereve, per shkak te pergojimit, zjarrvenies kundra tyre  dhe karikimit ushtarak per t'i luftuar ata dhe shfarrosjes. Ne keto atmosfera apo situata nuk mund te vendosen pikat mbi " i " apo te vleresuarit e negativit dhe pozitivit dhe njohjes se deformimit dhe perversitetit te madh prej ixhtihadeve te vogela periferike e te gabuara, te cilat mund t'i tolerojme, por kompletohet perfitimi i cdo pike negative, sublimimin e tyre dhe ngritjen drejt kategorizimit te divergjencave kontraktuale substanciale, te cilat racionalizojne vrasjen e opozitarit, luftimit dhe likujdimit te tij.
E nese lexuesi i nderuar jeton keshtu ne nje atmosfere luftarake, eshte me mire per te replikoje librin dhe ta vendose ate ne nje ane deri sa te qetesoje veten e tij e te behet i gatshem psikologjikisht per njohjen e se vertetes ndaj se kotes. per t'iu perafersuar mund te sjellim nje shembull te nje cifti bashkshortor ne gjendje te angines nervore (maisje e grykes kur dalin rrylat duke folur) dhe alternimit te fjaleve e keto fjale jane therrese drejt divorcit, cdo njeri prej tyre mundohet t'i kujtoje tjetrit gjerat negative, paraqitjes e tyre ne gjykate per vendimmarrje ne interes te kujtdo, por askujt nuk do t'u vleje perkujtimi i gjerave negative te tjetrit, ndersa nese do te kene vendim te pasem per ruajtjen e jetes martesore duke pranuar njeri tjetrin me qetesi dhe rehatine e nervave do t'u mundesohet natyrisht vendosja e gjerave ne balancen e tyre, perkujtimi i gjerave pozitive dhe kufizimi i negativeve per t'i ndrequr ato me dashuri dhe butesi.
Pra e rendesishme eshte deshira per bashkjetese e pas saj sheshohen ceshtjet. Sikurse eshte gabim ne cdo fare jete martesore lenia e negativeve qe kane tendence te fryhen, sepse ato mund t'i vene bomben jetes se perbashket ne te ardhmen, ashtu edhe lenia e gjerave negative mes sekteve te ndryshme nuk eshte ne interes te unifikimit dhe bashkjeteses se perbashket, ku duhet akti dhe inisiativa per te ndrequr me shpirt vellazeror, larg fryrjes, talljes dhe luftes informative.
Nese te njohurit rreth cdo problemi eshte rruga e zgjidhjes se tij, eshte e domosdoshme studimi i problemeve fetare me qetesi dhe objektivitet. Per te ndermarre kete proces duhet se pari te vendosim pikat mbi " i " ne ceshtjet divergjente, te dallojme mes komponenteve substanciale dhe siperfaqore, demodese dhe kontemporanes, fondamentales dhe suplementares, objektives dhe subjektives dhe komponenteve realiste, artificiale dhe megaskopik (te fryra).


ps/ Parathenia e librit "Percarja e Muslimaneve" (i pa perfunduar perkthimi nga une) prej autorit Ahmed el-Katib, i cili shenon se duke pritur bashkpunimin me Shejh Shenkijtin perpiloi pjesen e pare qe shejhu te shkruaje te dyten me kerkese nga vete shejhu, ku materiali eshte mbledhur nga nje konference shkencore per shiizmin nen kujdesin e Fakefit te Studimeve Islame ne Turqi e mbledhur me 13 - 15 shtator 1993, ndersa libri ne 2005, ku bashkpunuan nje sere dijetaresh muslimane nga cdo vend i botes, prej shiiteve dhe sunniteve.

selam dhe faleminderit per leximin

----------


## eflah

> Ku e ka thene Ebu Hanifja kete? Pse e keni manine e te quajturit "qafir" menjehere? Shi'itet nuk jane te gjithe njesoj, kane edhe ata ndarjet e tyre.  Une njoh burra te medhenj te ummetit Islam qe kane bere cmos te unifikojne Sunite dhe Shi'itet me njeri - tjetrin. 
> 
> Dallimi me i madh i Shi'iteve dhe Sunive eshte fakti qe Shi'itet kane prijes IMAM sot e kesaj dite e ne SUNITE nuk kemi Khalife.


Dallimi me i madh e muslimaneve dhe te krishtereve eshte se ata kane Papen dhe ne nuk kemi Khalife. Hajde shembull hajde.

----------


## Ylber_Experti

Dallimi?

Sunitet llogarisen vepren e mire afrim tek Zoti, ndersa shiitet gjenocidin, dhunen, genjeshtren, e shume e shume vepra te tjera makabre llogarisen adhurim, pra më troc e shqip jane njerez me absurditete e paradoxe te shumta dhe si te tille jane ne nje devijim te madhe.

Pretendojne se ndjekin familjen e Profetit, e njekohesisht shpifin e shajne per te, duke ofenduar grate e Profetit.

Behuni te logjikshem te nderuar, a do me thuanit se ju rrespektoj e ju nderoj, nese ua shaj gruan tuaj?

Para ca dite shikova nje video te ketyre "xhevahireve", dhe c'te shihje, e ngritnin zerin deri ne maximum, sa qe nuk ishte e mundur te dallohej nje fjale e vetme se cka thonin,... porse nuk me erdhi cudi kur ndegjova nje kulture te dialogut kaq te mjerushme... mbase ne te kaluaren pata ndegjuar se keta edhe kete veper e llogarisin adhurim ;lol;;lol; 

Shendet!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## rapsod

> Dallimi?
> 
> Sunitet llogarisen vepren e mire afrim tek Zoti, ndersa shiitet gjenocidin, dhunen, genjeshtren, e shume e shume vepra te tjera makabre llogarisen adhurim, pra më troc e shqip jane njerez me absurditete e paradoxe te shumta dhe si te tille jane ne nje devijim te madhe.
> 
> Pretendojne se ndjekin familjen e Profetit, e njekohesisht shpifin e shajne per te, duke ofenduar grate e Profetit.
> 
> Behuni te logjikshem te nderuar, a do me thuanit se ju rrespektoj e ju nderoj, nese ua shaj gruan tuaj?
> 
> Para ca dite shikova nje video te ketyre "xhevahireve", dhe c'te shihje, e ngritnin zerin deri ne maximum, sa qe nuk ishte e mundur te dallohej nje fjale e vetme se cka thonin,... porse nuk me erdhi cudi kur ndegjova nje kulture te dialogut kaq te mjerushme... mbase ne te kaluaren pata ndegjuar se keta edhe kete veper e llogarisin adhurim ;lol;;lol; 
> ...


Une per veten time nuk po ju kuptoj.
I referohesh historise dhe asgje nga historia nuk po paraqet. Po i paraqet sunnitet si "fakira" qe vetem te tille nuk jane, nga ana tjeter po flet per nje genocid, dhune, genjeshtra dhe vepra makabre dhe nuk i dime se ku jane, ndersa absurditetet dhe paradokset jane pjese e te gjitha komuniteteve qofshin ato shiite dhe sunnite.
Ashtu sic edhe e paraqita ne shkrimin tim, sektarizmi ndodhet edhe mes vet llojit, fjalavjen sunnitet ndahen ne shume grupe politiko-fetare, le te marrim shembullin e "Xhema'ah el-Islamijeh" edhe vet brenda kesaj organizate pseudo-politike qe paramendohet se do te financohet prej USA (gazeta Shqip) per renien e Ahmedinexhatit ne interes te Saudise, ka fraksione brenda llojit, qe veprojne ne varsi te kohes dhe vendit, njihen masakrat makabre ne Algjeri. Usama Bin Laden, terroristi Nr.ONE internacionalisht, njihet si sunnit, per te s'ka nevoje per koment.
Ajo qe po ndodh fatkeqesisht ne Irak, lufta civilo-sektare, eshte pjelle e atij kaosi te parapermendur nga une lart, eshte pjelle e fetvave absurde dhe paradoksale, si nga ana e shiiteve ashtu edhe nga ana e sunniteteve.
Edhe fjalet (jo sharjet) ndaj grave te profetit nuk jane te tilla ne grup, shiitet flasin vetem per Aishen r.a. e cila qendroi ne kampin kundershtar te Aliut edhe pse qe paralajmeruar per nje ngjarje te tille edhe nga vete Profeti, edhe pse eshte vet deklaruar per nje gabim te tille nga Aisheja, e cila kur kujtonte se c'kishte ngjare i lagej shamia para fytyres nga lotet. [shih. beteja e xhemelit (te Aishes)]
Sa per dialogun apo per oratorine dhe menyren e te berit oratori hoxhallaret shiite mbajne vend numer 1, perpos Kishkit (sunnit) Allahu e meshirofte, nuk kam degjuar te tjere sunnit te flasin ne nje hutbe ne ate menyre kolosale, e kunderta ndodh tek shiitet qe i kane me shumice.

----------


## albprofiler

> Për shkak se sektet fetare kanë shkaktuar përqarje në botën arabe, desha t'a di cili është dallimi thelbësorë në mes të sektit fetar  shiit dhe ati sunit?


Te pershendes blendaa.

Ma se pari duhet me e ditur se kujt i thojne shia dhe kujt sunni dhe çka do te thojne keto fjale.

Shia do te thote perkrahes ,perkrahes te Imam Aliut e Sunni do te thote tradita te Muhamedit a.s.

Me çka kam kuptuar une nga bisedat e mia me shia ,sunni dhe tjera grupe ne islam nuk ka ndarje ndermjet shiizmit (perkrahjes se Imam Aliut) dhe sunnas (traditave te pejgamberit a.s).
E kam fjalen per ato ditet e para ne islam ,muslimanet e vertet atehere kane qene perkrahes te Imam Aliut .

Ka shume hadithe te pejgamberit a.s qe na bejne ta dojme familjen e tij (ehlibejtin) dhe na shpjegojne per rendesine e tyre ne islam.

Ndarja ma e madhe qe ka ndodhe ndermjet muslimanve eshte paraqitja e muawijes .Prej kesaj kohe jane bere hadithet me te rrejshme qe existojne, luftrat me te keqija qe existojne.

Muslimanet e thjeshte dhe disa "dijetar" te asaj kohe nuk kishin guxim te ndalonin tiranine e umajadve. 
Aty edhe ja nis me te madhe ndarja e shiave dhe sunive.
Ne njeren ane mbesin shiat vete duke rebeluar kunder tiranve dhe ne tjetren ane mbesin ata qe e kan quajtur veten sunni nen sundimin e ktyre umajadve;

Ne qofte se kerkon sot te gjejsh musliman qe jane perkrahes te Imam Aliut dhe mbajtes te traditave te Muhamedit a.s do ti gjejsh shume musliman por vetem me emer .Ata te vertetit nuk jane edhe shume
Muslimanet sot vetem po ja vejne emrin vetit si po kane qejf e punet si kane askund.


Mos te harroj te them se shiat e tashtit sidomos politikanet e tyre dhe disa besimtare po i bejne shume pune te qoroditura qe nuk kane asgje te perbashket me islamin.Edhe disa nga sunnite e sotit jane duke bere shume gjera qe jane te ndaluara ne islam.
Per pune te qoroditura (budallakie) ma shume po bejne "shiat" kurse per krime ma shume po bejne "sunnitet".

I uroj muslimanet qe te mos bejne krime dhe gjera te qoroditura.

Mire mbetshi dhe e gjetshi rrugen e drejte.

----------


## albprofiler

> Un do ti permend disa nga dallimet me at qe kam lexuar.
> Shiitet bazen apo fillet e ketij sekti jan nga nje njeri i cili jetoi ne kohen e sahabëve i cili quhej Abdullah Iben Sebe, ky filloi me lavderimin e tepert ndaj Aliut r.a , shkoi aq larg sa qe e mveshi me tipare hyjnore duke pretenduar se ai eshte i pagabushem, dhe konsideroi se pas Pejgamberit a.s, udh'heqja e shtetit ISLAM i takone Aliut r.a.
> Pastaj keta urrejn me mish e me shpirt 3 udh'heqsit e shtetit ISLAM pas Pejgamberit a.s : Ebu Bekrin(r.a), Omerin(r.a), Othmanin(r.a), ku dy prej tyre (Omerin dhe Othmanin) i mbyten. Dhe thon se Muhammedi a.s ka ber gabim qe eshte shoqeruar me keta.
> Keta (shiitët) pretendojn se Kur'ani eshte i mangët, e shum e shum genjeshtra tjera.
> Dijetaret e medhenj siq jan Ebu Hanife, Imam Shafiu, Maliku etc i quajn shiitet genjeshtar. Ebu Hanife per shiitet ka thene : Çdo kush qe dyshon se a jan shiitet pabesimtar apo jo, ai vet ka bere kufër (mosbesim)
> 
> Keto ishin ne pika te shkurtra



Ket çifut abdullah iben sebe e kane krijuar ibni tejmija dhe mendimtare si ai .Pse ky fare çifuti nuk u permend me heret ,pse nuk e permendi kete çifut as muawija as bukhariu ,muslimi e te tjere.

Po te pyes si jane quajtur perkrahesit e Imam Aliut ,a e kishe ndihmuar ti Imam Aliun ne luftrat e tij per islamin .
Pastaj po ju pyes ku mbet pushteti i Khalifit tuaj te katert .A i pranoni ne te njejtin moment edhe mawijen si khalife edhe Khalifin e katert khalifin e drejte.

Me trego se çfare refenca ke kur thua se shiat i mbyten Ymerin dhe Osmanin.
Ymeri ka pase vdekje natyrale e Osmani eshte vrare me siguri nga ana e muawijes .

Me tregoni se a e morri hakun e Osmanit muawija ;pse mbasi e morri pushtetin muawija nuk i kerkoi me vrasesit e Osmanit.

Pse nuk doli muawija ne dyluftim Imam Aliut pasi qe ishte i sigurt ne veten e tij .Ne kete menyre do te shpetonin mijera musliman nga te dyja anet .Por nuk i ka interesuar muawijes gjetja e vrasesve te Osmanit .

Me trego ku thojne shiat se ka bere gabim Muhamedi a.s qe eshte shoqeruar me ,3 khalifat e pare.

Me trego ku thojne shiat se Kurani eshte i manget ,une kur i kam pyetur shiat se a thojne keshtu mu kane pergjegjur se fitna e pare per Kuranin eshte dale nga khalifet e pare.Ne hadithet e bukhariut gjendet ku thuhet se disa ajete mungojne dhe disa sure mungojne .

Pse po i permendni Imamet e kater shkollave juridike kur ju nuk i pranoni shume gjera nga ata. Duhet te kujtoni edhe fjalet e tyre te fundit qe i kane thane .Kujtoni kur jane takuar Ebu Hanife me Imam Xhaferi Sadikun ne burg.
Disa nga vehabistat i kam degjuar duke thene per Ebu Hanifen se ai ka qene murgjiaja

----------


## ILyrium

> Ket çifut abdullah iben sebe e kane krijuar ibni tejmija dhe mendimtare si ai .Pse ky fare çifuti nuk u permend me heret ,pse nuk e permendi kete çifut as muawija as bukhariu ,muslimi e te tjere.
> 
> Po te pyes si jane quajtur perkrahesit e Imam Aliut ,a e kishe ndihmuar ti Imam Aliun ne luftrat e tij per islamin .
> Pastaj po ju pyes ku mbet pushteti i Khalifit tuaj te katert .A i pranoni ne te njejtin moment edhe mawijen si khalife edhe Khalifin e katert khalifin e drejte.
> 
> Me trego se çfare refenca ke kur thua se shiat i mbyten Ymerin dhe Osmanin.
> Ymeri ka pase vdekje natyrale e Osmani eshte vrare me siguri nga ana e muawijes .
> 
> Me tregoni se a e morri hakun e Osmanit muawija ;pse mbasi e morri pushtetin muawija nuk i kerkoi me vrasesit e Osmanit.
> ...



Hey me trego njeher kend e quan muawije, dhe pastaj bisedojm sepse ma ke perzi krejt

----------


## albprofiler

> Hey me trego njeher kend e quan muawije, dhe pastaj bisedojm sepse ma ke perzi krejt


Me fal qe se kam shkruar edhe aç mire emrin e muawijes ,sidomos ne arabisht nuk e di si shkruhet .

Eshte fjala per muawije djalin e hindit ,sa per babe thojne se e ka pas babe ebu sufjanin por nuk dihet e sigurte.
Hindi kish pas shume burra ne ate kohe edhe me prostitucion ishte marre.Nga disa burime qe i kam lexuar (burime sunnite) thuhet se kur ka le muawija kane ardhur kater burra me thane se ky eshte djali i tyre.


Hindi nena e  muawijes ,hindi ishte qe e vrajti dhe e masakroi ne copeza te vogla Hamzen axhen e Muhamedit a.s .
Ebu sufjani ndoshta baba i muawijes ishte qe e luftoi Muhamedin a.s gjate gjithe kohes. Me ne fund kur e pa se te gjithe e pranuan islamin u be edhe ai kinse musliman se nuk kishte rrugdalje tjeter.

Djali i muawijes jezidi nipi i hindit dhe ebu sufjanit i vret dhe i masakron 72 anetare dhe shoke te EHLIBEJTIT (familjes se pejgamberit tone a.s).

Pra shiqoi mire prej gjyshes e gjyshit e djalit e nipit duke bere masakra ne Familjen ma te paster qe ka existuar .

Kta kane bere edhe krime te tjera qe historiat qe i lexon ti nuk shkruajne per to.

A e dini kush e ka vrare Talhen nje nder shoket e Muhamedit a.s i cili ishte i pagezuar me xhenet simbash haditheve te bukhariut.

Shpresoj se u kuptuam

----------


## ILyrium

> Me fal qe se kam shkruar edhe aç mire emrin e muawijes ,sidomos ne arabisht nuk e di si shkruhet .
> 
> Eshte fjala per muawije djalin e hindit ,sa per babe thojne se e ka pas babe ebu sufjanin por nuk dihet e sigurte.
> Hindi kish pas shume burra ne ate kohe edhe me prostitucion ishte marre.Nga disa burime qe i kam lexuar (burime sunnite) thuhet se kur ka le muawija kane ardhur kater burra me thane se ky eshte djali i tyre.
> 
> 
> Hindi nena e  muawijes ,hindi ishte qe e vrajti dhe e masakroi ne copeza te vogla Hamzen axhen e Muhamedit a.s .
> Ebu sufjani ndoshta baba i muawijes ishte qe e luftoi Muhamedin a.s gjate gjithe kohes. Me ne fund kur e pa se te gjithe e pranuan islamin u be edhe ai kinse musliman se nuk kishte rrugdalje tjeter.
> 
> ...


Nuk e di un se ky far mawije paske qen khalife, dhe sdi pse e paske perzi me Aliun r.a

Perkhrahesit e Aliut r.a kan qen Muslimanet e devotshem dhe pasues te Muhammedit a.s, keta  nuk i kan urryer dhe nuk i kan fyer asnjeher khalifet e meparshem.
Mbytjen  e 2 khalifeve e konfirmon Historia Islame.
Sa i perket a thon shiitet se Kur'ani eshte i manget, shko dhe pyti dhe do ta konfirmojn ata vet me genjeshtrat e tyre, dhe mos harro shiitet me sa e di un jan te ndar ne 12 sekte

Edhe ti i paske te trubullta gjerat, disa nga ato qe tha as qe i kam ndegjuar dikund.

Me trego :  A je shiit edhe ti ..?

----------


## rapsod

> Nuk e di un se ky far mawije paske qen khalife, dhe sdi pse e paske perzi me Aliun r.a
> 
> Perkhrahesit e Aliut r.a kan qen Muslimanet e devotshem dhe pasues te Muhammedit a.s, keta  nuk i kan urryer dhe nuk i kan fyer asnjeher khalifet e meparshem.
> Mbytjen  e 2 khalifeve e konfirmon Historia Islame.
> Sa i perket a thon shiitet se Kur'ani eshte i manget, shko dhe pyti dhe do ta konfirmojn ata vet me genjeshtrat e tyre, dhe mos harro shiitet me sa e di un jan te ndar ne 12 sekte
> 
> Edhe ti i paske te trubullta gjerat, disa nga ato qe tha as qe i kam ndegjuar dikund.
> 
> Me trego :  A je shiit edhe ti ..?


Me pelqen qe pranon se s'ditke gje per Luften e Imam Aliut kundra Muawijes per arsye se ky i fundit nuk pranonte Aliun per Khalif etj etj etj.
Problemi qendron, sic thone disa historiane, tek lufta e cila u be per hakmarrje ndaj hashimiteve (fis i profetit) te cilet paten marre sundimin pas sundimit Islam ne Hixhaz me ne krye Profetin s.a.v.s.
Nje shkrim i titulluar "Ebu Sufjani , Islami apo Istislami (nenshtrimi) i tij" botuar para 15 vitesh ne gazetn el-hilal (shkup) tregon se idete e Ebu Sufjanit per rrezimin e Muhamedit nga froni i shtetarit u trasheguan tek Mu'awijeh, bazuar ne nje hadith te profetit ku flet per sundimin e me vonshem qe do te jete "Mulk" - prone, mbreteri, sundim...etj i cili korenspondon pik per pike me kohen kur erdhen Emevitet ne fuqi, gjithashtu edhe ne suretu el-Kader Allahu thote: "Nata e kadrit eshte me e mire se njemij muaj", shume komentues i japin edhe nje koment te bukur keti verseti ku thone se "NAta e kadrit eshte me e mire se njemij muaj dhe sundimi i Emeviteve ka qene 1000 muaj perafersisht 81 vjet +/- .
Askush prej shiiteve nuk i urren Khalifet e meparshem, ajo qe u vjen keq atyre eshte menyra e te zgjedhurit Khalif dhe kjo s'ka te beje me ISlamin e tyre por me politiken e ndjekur e cila gjithsesi eshte "Ixhtihad", edhe vete imam Aliu nuk ia dha besen Ebu Bekrit deri sa vdiq Fatimeja e bija e Profetit, e cila nuk ia dha besen kurre Ebu Bekrit dhe se ky i fundit i pati marre pronen te trasheguar prej te atit s.a.v.s., te gjitha keto kane te bejne me politiken e ndjekur dhe s'ka te beje me Islamin shiit.
Pretendimin shiit per formen qeverisese nuk mundet askush ta quaj te gabuar ashtu sic nuk mund te quhet gabim edhe ai sunnit, bazuar kjo ne hadithin e profetit: *"Atij qe i jam Mewla (mbrojtes, pergjegjes per ceshtjet e tjetrit) dhe Aliu i eshte Mewla, o Allah ruaj ke ruan ate (Aliun) dhe armiqeso ate qe armiqeson Aliun"*, pra kush eshte armik i Aliut eshte edhe armik i Allahut.
Persa i perket Kur'anit, askush nga shiitet nuk pretendon se eshte i manget, diskutimet rreth Kur'anit ne rangjet e larta te dijetareve eshte i njejte si ne kohen e sahabeve kur u mblodh Kur'ani ne nje te vetmin liber dhe ceshtjet jane si ato mes Raxhih dhe Merxhuh (zevendesuesit dhe te zevendesuarit) ne ajete, eshte e vertete qe ka pasur nje pretendim nga ana e Imam Aliut per nje ajet por eshte hedhur poshte duke ia vertetuar atij zevendesimin hyjnor, ku vet Allahu ka zhvleresuar nje norme per ta zevendesuar ate me nje me te perkryer, disa prej tyre kane pasur statusin hyjnore i te "recituarit" por jo i "te zbatuarit", disa te tjera nuk kane pasur statusin e te recituarit,...etj etj.
Sekti shiit ndoshta mund te jete ndare edhe ne 30 fraksione por varet se per ke lloj fraksioni po flet.

----------


## ILyrium

hahaha me bere te qesh tani...  Aliu ska tentuar te nderroj ajetet e Kuranit asnjeher ketu jeni total gabim, dhe kjo eshte genjeshter e juaja kshtu qe mbane per vete

si duket te dyt qenkeni shiit dhe sdua tja di per genjeshtrat e juaja kuptuat ??
Kurr me par ne jeten time skam ndegjuar per mawije, kete emer per her te par pe ndegjoj prej ju
mirmbetshi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## albprofiler

> Nuk e di un se ky far mawije paske qen khalife, dhe sdi pse e paske perzi me Aliun r.a
> 
> Perkhrahesit e Aliut r.a kan qen Muslimanet e devotshem dhe pasues te Muhammedit a.s, keta  nuk i kan urryer dhe nuk i kan fyer asnjeher khalifet e meparshem.
> Mbytjen  e 2 khalifeve e konfirmon Historia Islame.
> Sa i perket a thon shiitet se Kur'ani eshte i manget, shko dhe pyti dhe do ta konfirmojn ata vet me genjeshtrat e tyre, dhe mos harro shiitet me sa e di un jan te ndar ne 12 sekte
> 
> Edhe ti i paske te trubullta gjerat, disa nga ato qe tha as qe i kam ndegjuar dikund.
> 
> Me trego :  A je shiit edhe ti ..?


Hej o djale ti ke nevoje ma shume per me lexuar (ne fakt ne te gjithe kemi nevoje ma shume per lexim).Kerko me googel emrin muawija menjehere i gjen te gjitha

Une e thash edhe ne postimin ma lart se shia do te thote perkrahes i Imam Aliut dhe se shiat e atehershit dhe te sodit kane dallim shume .

Ku e lexove se historia islame e konfirmon vrasjen e dy khalifeve Omerit dhe Osmanit eshte fjala.

Shko pyete dikend me pak shkolle per islamin menjehere do te tregoj per muawijen.Ka musliman qe e dojne ,ka qe e urrejne dhe ka musliman qe nuk dine per te dhe jane neutral.

Sa per pyetjen se a jam shia une po te pergjigjem se kam deshire te jem por nuk kam force te jem.Mundohem qe ti respektoj te gjithe ata qe kane qene  te paster dhe kane bere diçka per islamin.
Po e sqaroj ma mire nuk dua te jem shia sikur kta te sodit por kisha pas deshire te jem sikur shiat e atehershit.Edhe per sunna mund te them se une i permbahem traditave te pejgamberit a.s siç po thojne shume te tjere.Por a eshte e vertet se ne po i permbahemi traditave ashtu siç duhet.

Duhet ta kuptojm ma mire njeri tjetrin dhe te mos i shohim gjerat bardh e zi

----------


## ILyrium

> Hej o djale ti ke nevoje ma shume per me lexuar (ne fakt ne te gjithe kemi nevoje ma shume per lexim).Kerko me googel emrin muawija menjehere i gjen te gjitha
> 
> Une e thash edhe ne postimin ma lart se shia do te thote perkrahes i Imam Aliut dhe se shiat e atehershit dhe te sodit kane dallim shume .
> 
> Ku e lexove se historia islame e konfirmon vrasjen e dy khalifeve Omerit dhe Osmanit eshte fjala.
> 
> Shko pyete dikend me pak shkolle per islamin menjehere do te tregoj per muawijen.Ka musliman qe e dojne ,ka qe e urrejne dhe ka musliman qe nuk dine per te dhe jane neutral.
> 
> Sa per pyetjen se a jam shia une po te pergjigjem se kam deshire te jem por nuk kam force te jem.Mundohem qe ti respektoj te gjithe ata qe kane qene  te paster dhe kane bere diçka per islamin.
> ...


hajt shko lexo histori, edhe kshyr mos merr libra te shiav por te sunnive se ata rrejn  thajn krejt, se un po pritoj tash me shku mi mar librat edhe ma ja nis me ti shkru ktu ty. Edhe juve sun po ju bje nfije njeri, shiko se qfar thua, sdua te jem sikur shiiat e sodit po si te ateher'shit ppffff e ki perzi e ki bo lomsh kejt.
tung

----------


## ILyrium

edhe diqka se edhe emrat be wlla pi thuni gabim, mawije se ka pas emrin, por Muauije, ky ka qen kusheriri i Othmanit r.a qe e mbytet ju, e shihni se kini shtremberuar gjithqka, ky onlytruth thot se Muauije ka qen khalif , te gjitha gjerat mbrapsht i kini kthy.. o Zot o Zot na ruaj prej genjeshtareve.
Tani do ta publikoj edhe Historin e Shiiave

----------

